# Is Pro Plan food bad?



## Allie Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been reading other posts and I was wondering if the food I'm using is bad. I feed her Pro Plan small breed puppy food. I live in a small town so I drive in to Oklahoma City to get her food at Petco and that was the only small breed puppy food I saw. She poops about 3 times a day and it is solid and she has no trouble eating because the food is so small. My big dogs are on Iams lamb and rice and have never had any problems but I didn't see puppy food by Iams for small dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Purina ProPlan & Iams are both bad foods, really. Your baby doesn't need to be on a special formulated food for small breeds, so don't worry about the lack of choices in that department. A great website to look at is www.dogfooodanalysis.com --they review many different foods and give them a Star-rating. Most of us have found that the 6-star & 5-star foods are too high in protein for our tiny dogs, but a few have done okay on them. At Petco, the foods I would recommend would be Solid Gold, Natural Balance, and Wellness...there may be one or two others, but I can't think of any others right at the moment.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689476


> Purina ProPlan & Iams are both bad foods, really. Your baby doesn't need to be on a special formulated food for small breeds, so don't worry about the lack of choices in that department. A great website to look at is www.dogfooodanalysis.com --they review many different foods and give them a Star-rating. Most of us have found that the 6-star & 5-star foods are too high in protein for our tiny dogs, but a few have done okay on them. At Petco, the foods I would recommend would be Solid Gold, Natural Balance, and Wellness...there may be one or two others, but I can't think of any others right at the moment. [/B]


 :goodpost: Also check out This thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882 
That's a thread all about foods we use. 
I personally feed Wellness Lamb with Fish, my dogs eat it well, seem to like it well enough and it all seems to be...ahem...coming out okay. :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I feed Solid Gold Wee Bit food and it's got nice small kibble for these little guys. I tried the Natural balance, but they didn't care for it. Everyone else's pups seem to love it though, so don't let mine deter you. They do great on the Solid Gold and I'm confident that it is a quality food. The six star foods are higher rated, but like it was already stated, they seem to be simply too rich for my babies. Both had horrible gas on it.


----------

